# Meal replacement/weight loss



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 20, 2019)

So in my efforts to seriously drop weight I was told to try a meal replacement.. so I assume protein shake... then to break it down I need a iso protein? 
Is it better to replace breakfast, lunch, or dinner, 
lunch and dinner being my primary meals due to life being so fast pace I don’t always catch a good breakfast. Sometimes I skip it completely.
right now I’m killing a premixed muscle milk “post workout” (not sure if that helps any) 
any advice?  Or input?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Lawd help me

Why are you losing weight?


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2019)

You’re around 300lbs? You need to forget anything that resembles a fad diet and just learn how to eat regular food at a reasonable amount. Day in and day out.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 20, 2019)

This will sound silly but I’ll make it easy.

Anytime you get hungry, rotate through one of these three things:

- Drink a glass of water
- Eat a chicken breast (preferably baked, seasoned no sauces)
- Eat a sirloin steak

I bet you still drop significant weight. Most regular human beings can’t physically eat enough of those last two to put themselves at risk of going over their daily cals.

Round out your main meals with “normal” healthy food. There’s more threads in doing this whole thing the right way but this will do the trick of starting good habits.

When ready, hire Spongy.


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 20, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So in my efforts to seriously drop weight I was told to try a meal replacement.. so I assume protein shake... then to break it down I need a iso protein?
> *Stay away from any supplements at the moment. None of them are necessary in your case. Protein is mainly used to retain/grow muscle. *
> Is it better to replace breakfast, lunch, or dinner,
> *Just stick with 2-3 regular meals a day. Drink lots of water also.*
> ...



10 charrrrrrrr.

​


----------



## bigdog (Feb 20, 2019)

Those muscle milk things aren't good for weight loss and you have to eat breakfast period! Most important meal of the day in my opinion to aid in weight loss.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> You’re around 300lbs? You need to forget anything that resembles a fad diet and just learn how to eat regular food at a reasonable amount. Day in and day out.



thanks but my eating habits aren’t what you would think they are, I’m by no means a “clean foods” eater but I’m not the fat guy sitting at the buffet for hours killing plate after plate.. my weight issue is more of a genetic issue, low T , low metabolism, low activity... so now I’m on a solid TRT , and I gym 4-6 times a week.. 

just thought this this would help more.. I was recommended to me.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 20, 2019)

Just eat food. Count calories/macros and don’t eat more than you should.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 20, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> thanks but my eating habits aren’t what you would think they are, I’m by no means a “clean foods” eater but I’m not the fat guy sitting at the buffet for hours killing plate after plate.. my weight issue is more of a genetic issue, low T , low metabolism, low activity... so now I’m on a solid TRT , and I gym 4-6 times a week..
> 
> just thought this this would help more.. I was recommended to me.



We’re here to help....

Checkout BigDogs transformation - its the most impressive on UG. A lot of the rest of us have lost significant amount of weight as well.

Take a look at Jin’s photos then reread his post.

Most here weren’t walking around with a drumstick in our mouths either. The advice everyone is giving comes from things that produce results. If not, you’d see 15 guys calling them out on it. 

If you have thick skin, log a true days meals with portion sizes. Don’t leave out details like what kind of dressing you used or what oil things were cooked in.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2019)

If you want to sub breakfast with a scoop of protein powder and some oats mixed in go for it.  It's not all that satiating and you may wind up hungry again pretty quickly.  But give it a whirl and see if it works.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 20, 2019)

Viduus said:


> We’re here to help....
> 
> Checkout BigDogs transformation - its the most impressive on UG. A lot of the rest of us have lost significant amount of weight as well.
> 
> ...



gotcha, 

i am am by no means a diet pro, or a nutrition expert, I literally need all the help I can get. But ... don’t assume I’m stuffing my face with twinkies and hohos... with that said I’ll do a meal log. 
Bro I’m 320 lbs.. I catch more shit from my own family and friends than I do in this page... I’m thick skinned af.. and thick skulled .. lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 20, 2019)

Agree with the above bros.

Download an app and track every calorie that you eat during a day, don't lie to yourself.  MyFitnessPal and CarbManager are a couple that seem to work pretty well. It's not overly complicated to enter all your foods/drinks.  Track this honestly for a couple of days and post it up.  Everyone on here will be able to point out the changes you need to make to start dropping the weight.  They won't be picking on you, just pointing out the changes you need to make.

You mentioned that you hit the gym 4-6 times per week, this is impressive given your current body weight.  Give us some insight into the type of workouts you're doing on the weekly workouts and intensity level.  Again, be honest about it and realize that what you may think is high intensity may be a warm up for some of us.


----------



## DF (Feb 20, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> gotcha,
> 
> i am am by no means a diet pro, or a nutrition expert, I literally need all the help I can get. But ... don’t assume I’m stuffing my face with twinkies and hohos... with that said I’ll do a meal log.
> Bro I’m 320 lbs.. I catch more shit from my own family and friends than I do in this page... I’m thick skinned af.. and thick skulled .. lol



You did say in a previous thread that your diet is horrible.  Counting cals is a PITA but it's a helpful tool.  You should also do your TDEE calculation.

https://tdeecalculator.net/

Small changes will make a big difference.  Reduce your portions & make better choices with cal dense foods like cheese ect... 

We are all here to help.  Any questions don't be shy.


----------



## DeathDefier (Feb 20, 2019)

I would be curious to know op’s stats and bodyfat etc


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 20, 2019)

DeathDefier said:


> I would be curious to know op’s stats and bodyfat etc


Nearly irrelevant at this point.

He knows he needs to lose a fair amount of weight, focusing more on dialing in his diet and training would be more beneficial than knowing BF% and/or BMI.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 20, 2019)

If you are willing to put in the work, post a log on here with daily weight updates, and do absolutely everything I tell you to do I will coach you for free for a year.

I will have a very basic set of rules, beginning with 100% honesty, and if you break these rules I will drop you.  

Everything will be documented on your log, including our exchanges.  You will be required to post your weight daily regardless of whether you are up or down.  You will not touch any anabolics or ancillaries (other than your prescribed trt) without my approval.  You will be required to post weekly photos (feel free to cover up your face obviously).


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 20, 2019)

Spongy said:


> If you are willing to put in the work, post a log on here with daily weight updates, and do absolutely everything I tell you to do I will coach you for free for a year.
> 
> I will have a very basic set of rules, beginning with 100% honesty, and if you break these rules I will drop you.
> 
> Everything will be documented on your log, including our exchanges.  You will be required to post your weight daily regardless of whether you are up or down.  You will not touch any anabolics or ancillaries (other than your prescribed trt) without my approval.  You will be required to post weekly photos (feel free to cover up your face obviously).


Holy shit.  Accept this now, do not think about it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 20, 2019)

Man that’s a hell of an offer!!


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2019)

Spongy said:


> If you are willing to put in the work, post a log on here with daily weight updates, and do absolutely everything I tell you to do I will coach you for free for a year.
> 
> I will have a very basic set of rules, beginning with 100% honesty, and if you break these rules I will drop you.
> 
> Everything will be documented on your log, including our exchanges.  You will be required to post your weight daily regardless of whether you are up or down.  You will not touch any anabolics or ancillaries (other than your prescribed trt) without my approval.  You will be required to post weekly photos (feel free to cover up your face obviously).



I’ve paid for this and I couldn’t afford a whole year.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 20, 2019)

Spongy said:


> If you are willing to put in the work, post a log on here with daily weight updates, and do absolutely everything I tell you to do I will coach you for free for a year.
> 
> I will have a very basic set of rules, beginning with 100% honesty, and if you break these rules I will drop you.
> 
> Everything will be documented on your log, including our exchanges.  You will be required to post your weight daily regardless of whether you are up or down.  You will not touch any anabolics or ancillaries (other than your prescribed trt) without my approval.  You will be required to post weekly photos (feel free to cover up your face obviously).



THIS IS A DAMN GODSEND! of I were you I would be on this in a second!  I started my journey at 472lbs and through a lot of trial and error I found what worked and stuck with it! I hated it but results don't lie. I was in the gym 5-6 days as well. Diet has to be consistent, desire and willpower too! once you find something that gets results stay with it and adjust as you go. im always around to help! I know your struggle as I lived it at a heavier weight than you!  be great man!


----------



## Viduus (Feb 20, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Man that’s a hell of an offer!!



OP, remember the end of my first post? You just got grade A help for free. You shouldn’t hesitate taking him up on the offer. (I’ve hired him in the past)


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 20, 2019)

Spongy said:


> If you are willing to put in the work, post a log on here with daily weight updates, and do absolutely everything I tell you to do I will coach you for free for a year.
> 
> I will have a very basic set of rules, beginning with 100% honesty, and if you break these rules I will drop you.
> 
> Everything will be documented on your log, including our exchanges.  You will be required to post your weight daily regardless of whether you are up or down.  You will not touch any anabolics or ancillaries (other than your prescribed trt) without my approval.  You will be required to post weekly photos (feel free to cover up your face obviously).




Im in. 
I have nothing to hide at this point, all info can be open table /open book from my weekly TRT dose and lab results to my daily medication and reasons for taking them. 

My only question is where shall I start logging the information?


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 20, 2019)

Good choice.  It's about to get real


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 21, 2019)

Just commit to this thing and make it happen.  Listening to Spongy will be one of the best things you've done!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 21, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Im in.
> I have nothing to hide at this point, all info can be open table /open book from my weekly TRT dose and lab results to my daily medication and reasons for taking them.
> 
> My only question is where shall I start logging the information?



Good deal.  I will start a separate thread either this evening or tomorrow and send you a link to it.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 21, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Good deal.  I will start a separate thread either this evening or tomorrow and send you a link to it.



Man I really appreciate it, you have no idea. Thank you. I will give you everything I got my full 100%.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 21, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Im in.
> I have nothing to hide at this point, all info can be open table /open book from my weekly TRT dose and lab results to my daily medication and reasons for taking them.
> 
> My only question is where shall I start logging the information?


Smart man! Dude in one years time if you do what’s asked if you, you’ll be in excellent shape.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 22, 2019)

Well I weighed myself for the first time is 2 weeks... I dropped 12 lbs,  I’m not sure what changed in my body, for the past 2 months I’ve done pretty much the same routine , diet .. then out of nowhere boom.. 
really has me thinking there is something wrong with the scale.. but it weighted a 45 lbs weight dead on soo.. I don’t know.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 22, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Well I weighed myself for the first time is 2 weeks... I dropped 12 lbs,  I’m not sure what changed in my body, for the past 2 months I’ve done pretty much the same routine , diet .. then out of nowhere boom..
> really has me thinking there is something wrong with the scale.. but it weighted a 45 lbs weight dead on soo.. I don’t know.



Weightloss isn’t liner. Different foods also make you retain water even though you’re still in a caloric deficit. This shows up as a Platue then large drop. Just keep chugging along...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 22, 2019)

It takes time buddy.  Spongy just made the offer and you lost weight, imagine what will happen on his program!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 22, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> It takes time buddy.  Spongy just made the offer and you lost weight, imagine what will happen on his program!




Lol. I know right... I was pretty excited about it.. I’ve been pushing myself pretty hard I think, probably nowhere near as hard as you guys and gals but for my fat ass it’s pretty intense. 
The C4 pre work really helps with energy levels and drive in the gym. 
Yea I’m chomping at the bit over here waiting on him to tell me what to do, feel like a kid again about to shoot my first gun.. I’ll stay on the path I’m on until then.. apparently I’m doing something right.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 22, 2019)

I haven't forgotten about ya!  I had a packed day with clients and am training for an event in March so yesterday was nutso!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I haven't forgotten about ya!  I had a packed day with clients and am training for an event in March so yesterday was nutso!




No worries, I assume this much.


----------



## Elivo (Feb 22, 2019)

Ill sometimes down a protein shake after the gym when i dont have it in me to eat real food. But as far as replacing a meal on a regular basis no. Theres been some good advice tossed out give it a go


----------



## DeathDefier (Feb 23, 2019)

I agree it isn’t linear and that’s why those who stay persistent ultimately succeed.


----------

